# 50 Russian Companies To invest in Pakistan



## Khan_21

THE EXPRESS TRIBUNE > BUSINESS
*Enhancing ties: Russia, Pakistan cooperate in agriculture, energy*
By Kashif Zafar
Published: November 26, 2016
11SHARES
SHARE TWEET
BAHAWALPUR: The Russian government is cooperating with Pakistan in the agriculture and energy sectors as extensive opportunities of bilateral trade exist between the two countries, said Russian Ambassador to Pakistan Alexey Yurievich Dedov.

Speaking during a visit to the Bahawalpur Chamber of Commerce and Industry, Dedov said around 50 Russian companies were eager to invest in Pakistan.

He pointed out that Pak-Russia business forum meetings were being held on an annual basis for the promotion of trade activities so that Pakistani and Russian businessmen could step up business activities on both sides.

The ambassador insisted that stable defence and political relations between the two countries were important factors for the betterment of the two economies.

Talking about business visas, he said the Russian embassy was issuing visas to Pakistani businessmen on a priority basis.

He highlighted that Russian understanding in the fields of research, energy and production was the biggest reason behind its stability and it would extend cooperation to Pakistan in such sectors.

Mentioning the mega China-Pakistan Economic Corridor project, Dedov said it would prove to be a milestone in strengthening Pakistan’s economy, adding with Russian cooperation, Pakistan would soon get membership of the regional grouping Shanghai Cooperation Organisation.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 27th, 2016._

_Like __Business on Facebook_, _follow__@TribuneBiz__ on Twitter to stay informed and join in the conversation._

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## PakSword

او بھائی کیا دشمنی کا مطلب ہے کہ آپ کسی کو ہارٹ اٹیک دے دیں؟ تھوڑا رحم کریں بیچارے ہمسایوں پر، اس طرح کی خبریں پہلے کاشن کے ساتھ دینی چاہئیں ​

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

PakSword said:


> او بھائی کیا دشمنی کا مطلب ہے کہ آپ کسی کو ہارٹ اٹیک دے دیں؟ تھوڑا رحم کریں بیچارے ہمسایوں پر، اس طرح کی خبریں پہلے کاشن کے ساتھ دینی چاہئیں ​


Burnol will be short in India !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

@long_ Man you liked my comment... Do you know how to read Urdu?


----------



## 艹艹艹

PakSword said:


> Do you know how to read Urdu?


I can't

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

long_ said:


> I can't



Ohh Google translate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

PakSword said:


> Ohh Google translate!

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## PakSword

long_ said:


> View attachment 356147

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹

PakSword said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Cyberian

This is welcome news from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane

Hope they start investing soon and play their role to make economy strong and bring prosperity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Alhamdolillah - Pakistan going the right way.....(since showing the middle finger to Uncle Sam).

If the US now tries to come back, Pakistan should tell them to give us 40 F-16 Block-70 and pay for them as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

PakSword said:


> او بھائی کیا دشمنی کا مطلب ہے کہ آپ کسی کو ہارٹ اٹیک دے دیں؟ تھوڑا رحم کریں بیچارے ہمسایوں پر، اس طرح کی خبریں پہلے کاشن کے ساتھ دینی چاہئیں ​



Sometimes I wonder ki agar hum Indians neh yeh Forum chodiya toh tumhara kya hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janu.bravo

Dil Pakistan said:


> Alhamdolillah - Pakistan going the right way.....(since showing the middle finger to Uncle Sam).
> 
> If the US now tries to come back, Pakistan should tell them to give us 40 F-16 Block-70 and pay for them as well.


Only 40?


----------



## xyxmt

Echo_419 said:


> Sometimes I wonder ki agar hum Indians neh yeh Forum chodiya toh tumhara kya hoga



usey pata hay tum nehe choro gye, you secretly love Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DJ_Viper

Khan_21 said:


> THE EXPRESS TRIBUNE > BUSINESS
> *Enhancing ties: Russia, Pakistan cooperate in agriculture, energy*
> By Kashif Zafar



Da*mn, we are seeing history being made. A new economic (and later defense) block is shaping up, and it is about to change trade and relationships the world has known since the WWII. Very interesting developments. So I guess with 50 Russian companies coming in, the initial investment ($ 5 billion) will now increase to 4-5 fold?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

as i told yesterday on another thread. initial investment is worth 5 billion dollars mostly in energy sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

long_ said:


> View attachment 356147


did that translate right?


----------



## DJ_Viper

Dil Pakistan said:


> Alhamdolillah - Pakistan going the right way.....(since showing the middle finger to Uncle Sam).
> 
> If the US now tries to come back, Pakistan should tell them to give us 40 F-16 Block-70 and pay for them as well.



See, this is where I disagree with you guys. Pakistan needed to stand up on her feet, how good does it feel to see the entire globe kissing the same rear that they were calling a "failed state" not too long ago? So in that sense, you shouldn't damage ties with the US. Forget about the F-16's. Get Russian, Chinese or European platforms. 

Tell the US instead, that you would like them to invest into Pakistan and the minimum investment would be $ XXXX (like $ 25 or 50 billion). That way, the US has to go all the way in and make a strategic relationships like it did to India. What that means, is end of all hostilities with Pakistan. This is very do-able as the Trump administration wants to join this project. When you can get good results by giving someone a sweet profitable cookie, why be in an argument with them?

Pakistan should just have one slogan " we are one of the fastest growing economy and we'll double your money in a short amount of time, now show me the money".

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 艹艹艹

Path-Finder said:


> did that translate right?


I don't know. Maybe right.




DJ_Viper said:


> See, this is where I disagree with you guys. Pakistan needed to stand up on her feet, how good does it feel to see the entire globe kissing the same rear that they were calling a "failed state" not too long ago? So in that sense, you shouldn't damage ties with the US. Forget about the F-16's. Get Russian, Chinese or European platforms. Tell the US instead, that you would like them to invest into Pakistan and the minimum investment would be $ XXXX (like $ 25 or 50 billion). That way, the US has to go all the way in and make a strategic relationships like it did to India. What that means, is end of all hostilities with Pakistan. This is very do-able as the Trump administration wants to join this project. When you can get good results by giving someone a sweet profitable cookie, why be in an argument with them?
> 
> Pakistan should just have one slogan " we are one of the fastest growing economy and we'll double your money in a short amount of time, now show me the money".


*American friends don't get too excited, take a deep breath and relax.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DJ_Viper

long_ said:


> *American friends don't get too excited, take a deep breath and relax.*



We are a business friendly country. When there is a serious opportunity, just like the Chinese, we get too excited also

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dil Pakistan

janu.bravo said:


> Only 40?



That is the start......



DJ_Viper said:


> See, this is where I disagree with you guys. Pakistan needed to stand up on her feet, how good does it feel to see the entire globe kissing the same rear that they were calling a "failed state" not too long ago? So in that sense, you shouldn't damage ties with the US. Forget about the F-16's. Get Russian, Chinese or European platforms. Tell the US instead, that you would like them to invest into Pakistan and the minimum investment would be $ XXXX (like $ 25 or 50 billion). That way, the US has to go all the way in and make a strategic relationships like it did to India. What that means, is end of all hostilities with Pakistan. This is very do-able as the Trump administration wants to join this project. When you can get good results by giving someone a sweet profitable cookie, why be in an argument with them?
> 
> Pakistan should just have one slogan " we are one of the fastest growing economy and we'll double your money in a short amount of time, now show me the money".



Agree Sir.....!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Echo_419 said:


> Sometimes I wonder ki agar hum Indians neh yeh Forum chodiya toh tumhara kya hoga



Hum log bhookay mar jaeingay. Sari duniya Indians ki wajah se chal rahi hai, tum sirf iss forum ki baat kar rahay ho..

Please na chhorna yeh forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NOWorNEVER

Dil Pakistan said:


> Alhamdolillah - Pakistan going the right way.....(since showing the middle finger to Uncle Sam).
> 
> If the US now tries to come back, Pakistan should tell them to give us 40 F-16 Block-70 and pay for them as well.


US does not need Pakistan any more. US know that their interest and Pakistan are different. Pakistan cannot go against China for US however India can... We should forget F-16s or any assistance from US anymore as we cannot be on same page...


----------



## Ghazwa e Hind

Russians can help us in utilizing our natural resources. I like to see some oil and gas exploration in Baluchistan. Pakistan can fight the poverty by extracting some gold and copper from its mountains.

Pakistan should arrange some 10-12 billion dollars and invite the expertise to extract underground resources and every weapon manufacturer will be offering us their weapons at our gates. We can offer the jobs to poor Pakistanis at home which are currently serving in Gulf and South East Asia.

CPEC is just a start. We can make a plan to utilize the indeginous resources in addition to the resources of CARs and Russia. We can mine own coal, gas and oil and import a share from the friendly countries so that own resources should not be exhausted before the time just like Sui reservoir. We can prepare more Sui Gas from other reservoirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NOWorNEVER

Brilliant achievement and development. 50 companies investment means more FDI, more jobs... This will boost our agriculture industry and control energy deficiencies by Russian assistance... Good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Awesome news... 

But but Russia is friend of India
But But India will sign more deals with Russia
but but Russia is using Pakistan
But but we will cancel all the deals with Russia
but but you are isolated
but but Terrorism is in Pakistan 

But but we are not hurt

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kabira

Russian company was also bidding for Pakistan DTH recently, they left after rs2 billion bid. Maybe they didn't think bid will reach 5 billion per licence.


----------



## friendly_troll96

Fukc this isolation...really...fukc it right in the asss. This isn't the kind of shiit modi ji meant, the world must get a hearing aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

DJ_Viper said:


> We are a business friendly country. When there is a serious opportunity, just like the Chinese, we get too excited also


yeah donuld trump selection clearly shows that businessmen in US will flourish. but at what cost is the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

long_ said:


> I don't know. Maybe right.



hahaha....bro....That post was in Urdu language. Let me tell you what he said in his post :- 

He implied sarcasm, he was saying in his post that :-

*Oh brothers, Just because India is our enemy that doesn't mean we should give them heart attack by posting this great news. Have mercy on on India, we should post such news with caution. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

Echo_419 said:


> Sometimes I wonder ki agar hum Indians neh yeh Forum chodiya toh tumhara kya hoga



Hume sakoon milay ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abc123xyx

50 russian companies ?
with over 50 year in relation with russia the only russian non-militry company i come across is AMW....


----------



## jupiter2007

Happy Isolation Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A welcomed development to grow business and economy with all nations of world

Experience Russia brings in Heavy industry is limitless but certainly would be interesting to see how they work in Agricultural areas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultimate Weapon

Abrar Munir Rajput said:


> Burnol will be short in India !




Don't worry. We will ship burnol from here. A huge shipment of burnol for neighbours as a goodwill gesture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cookie Monster

Echo_419 said:


> Sometimes I wonder ki agar hum Indians neh yeh Forum chodiya toh tumhara kya hoga


If u guys left toh phir hum ungli kis ko kerein ge?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Echo_419 said:


> Sometimes I wonder ki agar hum Indians neh yeh Forum chodiya toh tumhara kya hoga



Tum log ziada mazay lene atay ho idher, or pata nahi kitne unlimited Indian guests roz is site per aker mazay lete hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

@A-Team..haha I love rubbing this news in your face. I remember you mentioned to me last time that Pakistan was isolated....guess again my poor little Afghan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NOWorNEVER

O.P.D said:


> 50 russian companies ?
> with over 50 year in relation with russia the only russian non-militry company i come across is AMW....


Google it and you will find more. Better research next time...


----------



## My-Analogous

Echo_419 said:


> Sometimes I wonder ki agar hum Indians neh yeh Forum chodiya toh tumhara kya hoga



I think in much greater cenovus, we all neighbors will have peace around us if Indians left earth


----------



## Secret Service

O.P.D said:


> 50 russian companies ?
> with over 50 year in relation with russia the only russian non-militry company i come across is AMW....


Russian ambassador to Pakistan must be wrong. he dont know about his country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoldenRatio1618

Every New Investment Giving Modi Heart Disease Strokes so be careful keep injections ready otherwise neighbor will blame to Pakistan of sudden death of Modi due to Cardiac Arrest.


----------



## 艹艹艹

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> hahaha....bro....That post was in Urdu language. Let me tell you what he said in his post :-
> 
> He implied sarcasm, he was saying in his post that :-
> 
> *Oh brothers, Just because India is our enemy that doesn't mean we should give them heart attack by posting this great news. Have mercy on on India, we should post such news with caution. *


thanks，The translator seems to be basically right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Taha Wajahat

Echo_419 said:


> Sometimes I wonder ki agar hum Indians neh yeh Forum chodiya toh tumhara kya hoga


Try kar k daikho 

It is a very good news, I think it will help in moving towards a more practical peace solution in Afghanistan too as Russia,Iran,Pakistan and China are the stakeholders,This CPEC can be extended through Afghanistan to Russia and other central asian states. The joint financial stakes will prevent many wars in the futures. Although its a bad news for US because the dream of being a dominator of the world is sinking. Europe is right now on the wrong side by sending its army to threat Russia. But i hope sanity will prevail and european leaders will not mess with Russia as it is not that broken russia. CPEC can be extended through iran and turkey to Europe. I am seeing demise of European union and the rise of SCO and who knows in next decade we see downfall of UN, So if we look from that perspective after what erdogan said about joining SCO we can see next exit referendum in Italy. Those who are exiting the EU will have to find another workable powerful block as you cant stay out of it now especially when CPEC is going to make the whole asia hub of economic activities and trade center of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> yeah donuld trump selection clearly shows that businessmen in US will flourish. but at what cost is the question.



In the long run, things have a tendency to work themselves out for everyone. We should all be positive, like the + sign 



friendly_troll96 said:


> *Fukc this isolation...really...fukc it right in the asss.*
> This isn't the kind of shiit modi ji meant, the world must get a hearing aid.



 you ok buddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kamrananvaar

DJ_Viper said:


> Da*mn, we are seeing history being made. A new economic (and later defense) block is shaping up, and it is about to change trade and relationships the world has known since the WWII. Very interesting developments. So I guess with 50 Russian companies coming in, the initial investment ($ 5 billion) will now increase to 4-5 fold?


hope so , unlike the usa which never invests a dime and the money given is for services tendered not charity , and even then skimps on paying


----------



## DJ_Viper

kamrananvaar said:


> hope so , unlike the usa which never invests a dime and the money given is for services tendered not charity , and even then skimps on paying



You guys never understood how to work with the US on equal / partner basis. Your leaders, both Civilians and Military, till like 4 years ago, couldn't stand up for themselves. In Mr. Bush's time during the WOT, Pakistan could've easily gotten a $ 15-20 billion worth of an investment package. But Mr. Masharaf wanted 18 F-16's more than the investment so he didn't focus. The US really wanted to help grow Pakistan as they didn't want the Taliban threat to expand out to Pakistan. But your leaders didn't even care to discuss investments. It was all about $$ in aid and payments for services and the darn F-16s!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

long_ said:


> View attachment 356147



hahahah thats smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chandrak

xyxmt said:


> usey pata hay tum nehe choro gye, you secretly love Pakistan


Hahaha bilkul chote bhai nalayak ho skte h but bade bhai pyar to karenge hi naa


----------



## kamrananvaar

DJ_Viper said:


> See, this is where I disagree with you guys. Pakistan needed to stand up on her feet, how good does it feel to see the entire globe kissing the same rear that they were calling a "failed state" not too long ago? So in that sense, you shouldn't damage ties with the US. Forget about the F-16's. Get Russian, Chinese or European platforms.
> 
> Tell the US instead, that you would like them to invest into Pakistan and the minimum investment would be $ XXXX (like $ 25 or 50 billion). That way, the US has to go all the way in and make a strategic relationships like it did to India. What that means, is end of all hostilities with Pakistan. This is very do-able as the Trump administration wants to join this project. When you can get good results by giving someone a sweet profitable cookie, why be in an argument with them?
> 
> Pakistan should just have one slogan " we are one of the fastest growing economy and we'll double your money in a short amount of time, now show me the money".


whoever said damage ties with usa , pakistan is the one true friend against terrorism unlike india that promotes terrorism and has a state of head that is a well documentated terrorist



NOWorNEVER said:


> US does not need Pakistan any more. US know that their interest and Pakistan are different. Pakistan cannot go against China for US however India can... We should forget F-16s or any assistance from US anymore as we cannot be on same page...


agree that we should look at our interests first but we should also not let india dictate us what our relationship with the usa should be be its a relationship strategic over 60 decades and we should also have cordial relations with usa


----------



## mughaljee

Ab Choroo Bhee, 
_*"Bachay Ki Jaan Loge Kya"*_


----------



## BABA AGHORI

DJ_Viper said:


> You guys never understood how to work with the US on equal / partner basis. Your leaders, both Civilians and Military, till like 4 years ago, couldn't stand up for themselves. In Mr. Bush's time during the WOT, Pakistan could've easily gotten a $ 15-20 billion worth of an investment package. But Mr. Masharaf wanted 18 F-16's more than the investment so he didn't focus. The US really wanted to help grow Pakistan as they didn't want the Taliban threat to expand out to Pakistan. But your leaders didn't even care to discuss investments. It was all about $$ in aid and payments for services and the darn F-16s!


That is because, Pakistan picked to be a security state, rather than a development state...


----------



## xyxmt

chandrak said:


> Hahaha bilkul chote bhai nalayak ho skte h but bade bhai pyar to karenge hi naa



look around, bada bhai hameesha sub se nalayak hota hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Echo_419 said:


> Sometimes I wonder ki agar hum Indians neh yeh Forum chodiya toh tumhara kya hoga



Tau Indians farigh ghomain gay  aur hum sukoon say upni bateen kerain gay


----------



## war&peace

Warning!!! Indians please do not read the lines below as these can be injurious to your heath and can lead to lethal heart attacks. Keep large ice packs and burnol near by. In case the symptoms persist, consult your doctor immediately. 

A very good news. I'm interested in knowing about the Russian companies that want to invest in Pakistan. Russia is still a major power and leading country in the field of research though its research is mainly published in Russian language scientific journals or kept within the organisation but if Russia is willing to share that with Pakistan, there can be nothing better than that. We can start with cooperation in energy and other sectors and gradually move into more critical technologies like aerospace and especially space (satellites, SLVs, space stations etc), ship building, sub-marine technologies, missiles especially hypervelocity delivery systems, MIRVs design, long range cruise missiles etc.


----------



## jahangeer yousaf

i wish i had the money to invest.I desperately want to invest in burnol business because i know our neighbor is going to be the biggest importer of burnol in upcoming years.


----------

